# wait listed in the middle of my shift



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I was in the middle of a trip when I heard a text message come in and all I could catch was the word uber.
when I tried to rate the rider the app said I needed to log off and log back in.
then I read the text message, it said I was waitlisted for missing documents.
my car registration is current but I had uploaded the newer one a few days ago and now the dashboard says the registration is missing entirely!.. so I uploaded it again and emailed documents at uber

f***** up technology keeps me off the road again


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I was in the middle of a trip when I heard a text message come in and all I could catch was the word uber.
> when I tried to rate the rider the app said I needed to log off and log back in.
> then I read the text message, it said I was waitlisted for missing documents.
> my car registration is current but I had uploaded the newer one a few days ago and now the dashboard says the registration is missing entirely!.. so I uploaded it again and emailed documents at uber
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Could be worst you could be in taxicab or not working uber at all in las vegas with 1000 of us. Have a happy Xmas hopefully it will get fixed soon. 19 emails is my record for this by the way.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Similar situation here.
Uploaded the new Insurance doc 2 days ago
and today puff both old and new have vanished.
I am still active and I uploaded it once more.
I will have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Similar situation here.
> Uploaded the new Insurance doc 2 days ago
> and today puff both old and new have vanished.
> I am still active and I uploaded it once more.
> I will have to keep an eye on it.


Send a copy to [email protected] now just to get in front of it.

punished for doing the right thing it's the uber way


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I was concerned that my new insurance card will show a gap between the date it kicks in and day a uplode it.
So I emailed that picture and commented that it's a renewal of the same insurance with the same policy number, stressing on the point to not create an imaginary gap in coverage. 
Drivers deserve some kind of helpline with a phone number. 
Create some desk jobs, travis, open a calling center


----------

